

A Look At MongoDB 1.8's MapReduce Changes - rit
http://blog.evilmonkeylabs.com/2011/01/27/MongoDB-1_8-MapReduce/

======
eldenbishop
This is a welcome set of changes. It looks like with some clever programming
you can finally map reduce across collections which was a huge limitation
before.

